# Thoughts on 5w-20 Oils and possible subsitutes?



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm curious on some peoples thoughts on the 5w-20 oil that is specified by some manufacturers. In particular I have a Honda and a Lincoln that both state 5w-20 only....

I only use synthetics and I have subsituted the 5w-20 either with 0w-30 (winter) or 5w-30 summer all synthetic Mobil 1...
Not that long ago they released a 5w-20 and a 0w-20 Synthetic and I have used that as well. That was with the Honda only and the back and forth was only because of availability. My thinking at least with the 0w-30 & 5w-30 options the 30w gives a little more protection over a 20w (again only synthetic). I understand the mfg use the 20w for fuel economy (which is not noticable between two type of oil). The Honda is still under warranty so I try when i can to throw in the 5w-20. I havent experimented like that with the Lincoln....is there really much of a difference between a 5w-20 and a 5w-30 ?? I would gladly give up economy for more protection anyday...

Anyway any thoughts on this??

Duc


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

my older son is an engineer, so when he bought a honda crv for his wife last year he questioned the repair guys at the dealership as to why 5w-20 and NOT 5w-30-- the repair guys said it is NOt simply economy, but much closer tolerances in the crankshaft and OHC cams in the variable cam timing arrangement-- they told him that the 30w when hot produced too much drag in those areas[ it gets to thick] and could cause poor readings[?] and poor performance under stress -- he is not sure if he accepts that totally, but he said it is not the first time he has been told that for machinery[ he works as an electrical and mechanical engineer for a large earth moving equipment company here -- bigl22


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I would stick with the 0W-30 and 5W-30 too Duc. Maybe I might follow Honda's recommendations but I just have NO faith in Ford products or their intent to stand behind them. I have a Ford Taurus that has been a piece of junk since day one. It is still running but steadily falling apart.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I was talking with my neighbor about this subject just the other day. He spoke to Honda and they insist it is for tight tolerance engines. He has a CRV and an Odyssey. They said the newer engines, not just Honda, have much tighter tolerances and the thicker oils may not get into the places they need to be. I would stick with the manufacturer's recommendations, with the way they are with warranty support these days. Now after after about 200k miles, maybe a 5 or 10W-30.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Guys ,

Thankfully Mobil 1 is offered in winter a 0-20w and the rest of the year 5w20....

I will switch it back to factory suggestions on the next change..
Its also suggested by Honda, Ford and some other mfg's 
so its becoming more common?

Regards,

Joseph


----------

